# Do you consider yourself as sophisticated?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's define what Martin thinks what sophisticated is...
If you like fancy food and you like unusual music and you like to read unusual books (not best sellers), unusual movies, unusual behavior, unusual fashion (you don't folllow established trends)...You are sophisticated in my opinion.
Of course you don't have to participate.

Let's go


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I like fancy food. I like unusual music indeed (many people don't agree with me...and I love that!). I read many classics, now I'm reading kind of everything. I like horror movies a lot. I didn't like many sucessful movies. Unusual behavior, I don't think so. I don't care about fashion.

Martin


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Since I only grew two wisdom teeth, I've always thought of myself as a half-wit.

So, I guess if I say yes to books, music and movies, but no to food, behavior and fashion, I'm a half-soph.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

1) I'm a hayseed; a hick from the sticks; a ****-kicker; a rube; a hillbilly; a peasant. "Sophisticated" isn't an option.

2) I am uncomfortable in cities; too much noise, too many people - people who are so 'over-peopled' that they avoid looking me in the eye. No, I'm not sophisticated.

3) Repeat sentence #1.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It seems a bit snobbish to call attention to oneself for being "sophisticated". I would just call myself a life long learner who has an interest in things beyond the mainstream. But I suppose anyone who refers to themselves in the third person must be very suave and sophisticated indeed!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fancy food and unusual everything else? Could just be a well-fed weirdo.

I consider myself to have high-brow interests in music and literature, but otherwise am an utter cretin.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> but otherwise am an utter cretin.


No you're not! 

I find it very difficult to decide. I love opera (sophisticated?) and beans on toast (unsophisticated?)

etc


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> It seems a bit snobbish to call attention to oneself for being "sophisticated". I would just call myself a life long learner who has an interest in things beyond the mainstream. But I suppose anyone who refers to themselves in the third person must be very suave and sophisticated indeed!


 There is a (possibly formal) format for discussing oneself, maybe from India or Southeast Asia, that uses the 3rd person. Sentences are begun "This one", or "This humble person". Hearing the latter beginning always creates in me the suspicion that 'humble' is not apt.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

sospiro said:


> No you're not!
> 
> I find it very difficult to decide. I love opera (sophisticated?) and beans on toast (unsophisticated?)
> 
> etc


Loving opera is the _opposite_ if being sophisticated. The beans-on-toast thing is just gross.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Loving opera is the _opposite_ if being sophisticated. The beans-on-toast thing is just gross.


Loving opera...I consider this kind of sophisticated. Not many people do. About the beans on toasts I have no idea, I've never eaten this. Gross is a bad word, I won't apply it to anybody unless he/she is unrespectful

I love Russian black caviar too!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know what I am. I like good music and good books and poetry, but I also like meat loaf. I guess I'd rather listen well than eat well.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Like others have said here, it depends.
I like gourmet food and fancy wines. I like comfortable hotels. I like artsy movies and opera and good literature.
But I also like football, and I don't care for fashion at all. I do enjoy some mindless sci-fi movies and books.
Maybe I'd meet someone's definition of sophisticated for certain things, and not for others.
I just like what I like, and it's a mix of high-brow and low-brow activities.
So I voted "I don't know, really."


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Like others have said here, it depends.
> I like gourmet food and fancy wines. I like comfortable hotels. I like artsy movies and opera and good literature.
> But I also like football, and I don't care for fashion at all. I do enjoy some mindless sci-fi movies and books.
> Maybe I'd meet someone's definition of sophisticated for certain things, and not for others.
> ...


You don't know... My veredict is however that YOU ARE ONE. Welcome to the club.

Martin


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Everything about sophistication is artificial.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry, myaskovsky2002

I would not like to consider myself as sophisticated.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I voted, "A Bit". 

When I attended university, before devolution, I enjoyed the deep plodding research that's essentially required on topics that catch fancy. Now, and for some time, I've just enjoyed scratching the surface, sometimes delving into one layer beneath. That is not true sophistication as I define it.

However, I find I continually surprise myself with quantity, not quality, that opens many conversational doors with smart people who I can quickly admire, because they, too, have chosen not to pay any more intellectual dues.

The most recent analysis of not much analysis, was during and after attending The Tempest in London (Theatre Royal Haymarket). Kudos to everyone involved for an intelligent enough production.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sorry, myaskovsky2002
> 
> I would not like to consider myself as sophisticated.


I didn't say so...I really don't know you. Maybe you're not. If I guess right, I think you like "regular classical music"...and your avatar shows Haendel I guess , a very known composer, maybe well "to known"?

I accepted to be sophisticated myself...I assumed myself...It makes me different from a lot of people out there...But NOW I don't care. When I'm teaching I feel like speaking Chinese...When I speak about Shakespeare, Descartes, Socrates, Wagner, Diderot, Edgar Allan Poe...Nobody knows what I'm talking about. A guy asked me once: is Wagner French? But a student is a cutomer. I kept my smile and said he was German. Another one wrote in a placement test....Given the following sentece, he/she had to complete:

Hamlet (write).......................Shakespeare. The right answer was quite obvious: *Hamlet was written by Shakespeare*, she wrote instead: Hamlet wrote Shakespeare! Hamlet wrote so many things!

Martin, a bit sad sometimes


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Another symptom of my sophistication is: If I had to choose between bread and cheese and bread and black Russian caviar,
I'd choose without any hesitation the latter. My favourite wine is Champagne. I like good perfume, cachemire...even if I'm not rich...as my father wanted me to be. 

Martin


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I would never consider myself sophisticated, but the OP definition applies to me in many ways. 

Fancy food - No, I generally don't eat (and often don't like) fancy food
Unusual music - Yes, this applies to everyone here 
Unusual books - Yes, I mostly read book on science, economics, philosophy, and politics (nothing the average person can stand)
Unusual movies - No.
Unusual behavior - Hard to know what this means. Children don't point at me and circle their finger around their ear.
Unusual fashion - Yes, I cut my own hair and wear sweats to the symphony.

So I voted: a bit.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sorry, myaskovsky2002
> 
> I would not like to consider myself as sophisticated.


No sweat. [message too short]


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I would never consider myself sophisticated, but the OP definition applies to me in many ways.
> 
> Fancy food - No, I generally don't eat (and often don't like) fancy food
> Unusual music - Yes, this applies to everyone here
> ...


Do you cut your hair? I...kind of...I shave my day every day...I started 6 years ago, my no-hair was taking the place of my hair...

Martin


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, am I sophisticated? ..............:lol: hahahaha ahh! 

Ahem, nope can't say that I am.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I didn't say so...I really don't know you. Maybe you're not. If I guess right, I think you like "regular classical music"...and your avatar shows Haendel I guess , a very known composer, maybe well "to known"?
> 
> I accepted to be sophisticated myself...I assumed myself...It makes me different from a lot of people out there...But NOW I don't care. When I'm teaching I feel like speaking Chinese...When I speak about Shakespeare, Descartes, Socrates, Wagner, Diderot, Edgar Allan Poe...Nobody knows what I'm talking about. A guy asked me once: is Wagner French? But a student is a cutomer. I kept my smile and said he was German. Another one wrote in a placement test....Given the following sentece, he/she had to complete:
> 
> ...


I see. Well, in that case I prefer to describe you as a cultured and well-read gentleman. As for your love of food, I would prefer to describe you as an epicurean. All good.

I think it's a personal preference that I tend to shy away from using the word "sophisticated".


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> Hmm, am I sophisticated? ..............:lol: hahahaha ahh!
> 
> Ahem, nope can't say that I am.


It's debatable whether that appellation can be applied to _anyone_ with purple hair.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sorry, myaskovsky2002
> 
> I would not like to consider myself as sophisticated.


Would you like others to consider you sophisticated?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

graaf said:


> Would you like others to consider you sophisticated?


No. There are other terms I wouldn't mind being used by others to describe me if they wish, for example the ones I used to describe Martin in post #23. Sophistication appears more shallow and subjective, and gets used by many in ways all too common; whereas for example, "well-read", "cultured", "gourmet", "epicurean", "refined" etc. I think are much more poised.

My two cents worth of unsophisticated thoughts. :lol:


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> No. There are other terms I wouldn't mind being used by others to describe me if they wish, for example the ones I used to describe Martin in post #23. Sophistication appears more shallow and subjective, and gets used by many in ways all too common; whereas for example, "well-read", "cultured", "gourmet", "epicurean", "refined" etc. I think are much more poised.
> 
> My two cents worth of unsophisticated thoughts. :lol:


I asked because I think that the whole idea of sophistication revolves around the image some people want others to have about them. What I mean is, I would like to be smart, or even better wise, for my own sake, but I don't think that anybody ever wanted to be sophisticated for their own sake, instead one wants to be perceived as such by other. More precise, I don't think it is possible to strive for sophistication for one's own sake, I think it all _is_ about how other see us. So, as a result, I'm not interested in being sophisticated. When it comes to other people's respect, I'd like to deserve it as a result of honesty, integrity and "all those old fashioned stuff", which is, of course, not a simple thing to achieve.

best regards,
graaf


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I exhibit some of thread criteria for sophistication, but I would rather think of myself as eclectic / esoteric. There is much about sophistication I find pretentious. The word itself summons up images of women in heels, dripping in gold jewelry, wearing too much make-up and a slinky tight black dress, with their hair all slicked back like they had just walked out of the pages of Vogue. This is most distasteful to me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

It would seem to me that someone who is humble probably doesn't go about thinking "Gee, but I'm humble". By the same token, it would seem that there is something rather unsophisticated about thinking oneself to be sophisticated. Personally, I love Puccini, Monteverdi, Bach, Dante, Proust, William Blake, Ingres, Rubens, and Matisse. I also like fine dining, visiting the museums and theaters, and while I prefer beer over wine, it must be a good imported beer (preferably from Germany, Belgium, or the UK) or a good microbrewery. Yet at the same time, I love Muddy Waters, the Rolling Stones, the Louvin Brothers, Pizza, beer and hot wings, and a good dirty joke. I work in the hood, and I can(and do) swear like a sailor.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is sophistication bad? I don't think so...For me is as bad as being different! I am. As bad as being unconventional, I think I also am. No mother tongue, with a British father, a French mother, born in Argentina...Living in Canada, no roots. I'm in love with Russian culture and Russian caviar. Is that bad? I don't think so... I love to taste different foods, different kinds of music...No different kinds of women (I won't live long...my wife might/may kill me)...I also like to read different kinds of things, except romances...Daniel Steel is my anti-idol! I prefer to read prospectus! I have a background in maths. I love maths too....LOL

To be followed!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> It would seem to me that someone who is humble probably doesn't go about thinking "Gee, but I'm humble". By the same token, it would seem that there is something rather unsophisticated about thinking oneself to be sophisticated. Personally, I love Puccini, Monteverdi, Bach, Dante, Proust, William Blake, Ingres, Rubens, and Matisse. I also like fine dining, visiting the museums and theaters, and while I prefer beer over wine, it must be a good imported beer (preferably from Germany, Belgium, or the UK) or a good microbrewery. Yet at the same time, I love Muddy Waters, the Rolling Stones, the Louvin Brothers, Pizza, beer and hot wings, and a good dirty joke. I work in the hood, and I can(and do) swear like a sailor.


IMHO I think you ARE sophisticated.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Am I humble? Just with people I don't know very much. Deep in my side I'm convinced I'm lucky to know what I know and the most important to be curious to try to learn many things I don't know...and consider that the sky is my very limit.

Once at the gym I met a guy a bit younger with a huge belly...He told me "I'm exercising just for being in shape, and you?"
Slowly, I grinned and said: "me, to be Superman". He was puzzled. I was just happy! LOL


:tiphat:



Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you want to be MORE than sophisticated, try to learn some Chinese in 5 minutes!










Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Am I humble?

I share a studio with three other artists. We are all egotistical ********. You have to have a strong ego to be an artist. For everyone who likes your work, you are certain to meet 2 who think you suck... and who have no problem telling you as much. Merely having the audacity to think that you have something to offer that is worthy of being seen or heard or read demands a certain ego.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I am complete sophistication. I am the definition of gentleman. All levels of unsophistication may be judged as a deviation from the criteria of my golden-ideal mantras:

*Fashion*: Designer clothes are overpriced, branded garbage. Only wear plain clothing fashioned from 100% organic hemp, nature's miracle-fibre.
*Food*: Despite what the slanderous obese may say, put yourself in the care of a quarter-pounder with cheese and well-salted fries, and you will always be well-fed, nourished, and delighted. "Gourmet food" is not only a scam, but also an immoral act of showboating just down the street from soup kitchens.
*Books*: Books were replaced by movies around 1910. If somebody brings up literature, inquire whether they do most of their reading on their day-trips by horse and buggy.
*Movies*: Watch only the latest throwaway blockbusters, but remember the titles of a handful of extremely obscure foreign films and their synopses. Whenever somebody brings up a film you've never heard of, scoff, say you prefer the director's earlier work, and then casually bring up one of the previously mentioned foreign films. Scoff again.
*Music*: There are only two kinds of music: opera, and elevator. There are only two kinds of opera: Wagnerian, and sing-alongs.
*Art*: Do not waste life-time actually becoming acquainted with art. At galleries with martini in hand, walk up to pieces, stroke your chin, mutter "hmmmm... _exquisite_", remark on some detail of the painting, relate this detail to an anecdote, and from there redirect the conversation to something more interesting.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I consider myself to be pretty "sophisticated" regarding music and (to a lesser extent) film. I don't know much art or classic literature, and I could care less about fashion or food.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had no comments about the language I was trying to teach (good Chinese). Should I feel offended?

LOL

Martin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Martin, He was just kidding. I think?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

========================================================

He was.

Martin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It was all a joke, except for the food.

DAMN, what are they putting in those burgers??


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Re sophistication -

Fashion -* No*, I'm conservative, very ordinary in this department.

Food - *No*, not a gourmet by any means.

Books - I'd say* yes and no*. In recent years, my reading for leisure is books on music (surprise, surprise). In previous years, I've read many things, from airport novels, to "real" literature. I don't mind if it's "high" or "low" literature but I usually like some action or character development (even if it's Robert Ludlum's cardboard characters, he was a master of suspense, action, keeping the plot moving). I don't like endless philosophising/intellectualising/scene descriptions, etc.

Music - *Yes*, in terms of knowing a type of music - classical - to some deal of depth, call it sophistication or whatever.

Art - *Yes*, same with classical music, but my interest in visual art has declined in recent years or even a decade.

So based on this break-down, I chose *"a bit"* in the poll...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fashion: I cared when I was a teenager, I don't any more. I prefer... grammar.

Books: a lot

Music: I like deeply Ernst Krenek....Does this say something to you?

Art: I love paintings. I have seen more than a lot! Sculpture, architecture, theatre...Dance a little less...

Movies: I like many kinds except Science Fiction and stuff as Barney's version...I didn't like it. I liked "limitless" though.

Theatre: I love theatre very much; Arthur Miller, Tenesse Williams, Somerset Maugham, Shakespeare, Molière and many many others

Exercise: I am a fitness freak

Sex: I love sex...I'm not very traditional, but frankly, I prefer women.

Brain: I understand more men than women, as Oscar Wilde said once: women weren't born to be understood but to be loved. My best friends are men.

Drinking: I love champagne, the only beverage I could drink a lot. A glass of wine every evening. Just one.

Crying: I don't cry often, the last time I remember I cried it was 20 years ago when my dear Mom passed away. I cried as a child. She was a very loveable person.

Am I a Epicurean? I think I am.

Have I spoken too much? I hope I haven't


Martin = Clark Kent
Myaskovsky = Superman


Spakoie Notche! Good night! Gute nacht! Bonne nuit! Bona Notte! Boas noites! ¡Buenas noches! 



Martin, double personality


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I must be extremely sophisticated, Martin, as I am highly unusual.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ...
> Am I a *Epicurean?* I think I am...


I think that word is far too "sophisticated" for me! ...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Fashion: Designer clothes are overpriced, branded garbage. Only wear plain clothing fashioned from 100% organic hemp, nature's miracle-fibre.
> Food: Despite what the slanderous obese may say, put yourself in the care of a quarter-pounder with cheese and well-salted fries, and you will always be well-fed, nourished, and delighted. "Gourmet food" is not only a scam, but also an immoral act of showboating just down the street from soup kitchens.
> Books: Books were replaced by movies around 1910. If somebody brings up literature, inquire whether they do most of their reading on their day-trips by horse and buggy.
> Movies: Watch only the latest throwaway blockbusters, but remember the titles of a handful of extremely obscure foreign films and their synopses. Whenever somebody brings up a film you've never heard of, scoff, say you prefer the director's earlier work, and then casually bring up one of the previously mentioned foreign films. Scoff again.
> ...


You're being satirical but your first sentence about fashion is unironically true.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

No idea really. I don't think in terms of sophisticated or unsophisticated - only in terms of I like or I don't like....I guess that's probably pretty unsophisticated. :lol:

I love lots of music that is considered high brow, but I also get a kick out of listening to, say, Abba's greatest hits. I like the experimental movies of Wong Kar Wai, but I also love Aliens or Stan Laurel slipping on a banana peel. Tennis is (by far) my favorite sport, but I also enjoy watching a good boxing match. I've never gotten into art (painting, sculpture, architecture, etc) as much as I should, but if I did it would take time away from the stuff I'm already into and I prefer to totally emerge myself into a few things as opposed to do a lot of things on a so-so basis at best. I don't condemn fashion since I don't doubt that there are lots of creative people in that field, but it doesn't interest me. I rarely (if ever) dress up. If anything - on most days I look more like a tramp than a classical music lover. :lol:


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I not consider my self sophisticate, but rather weird, because: 
1) On music I hate opera (particulary Wagner), don't like symphonic except Russians and Frenchs, but I rave for unknown/forgotten composers, works and players of chamber and string music.
2) Can't stand rock nor pop, and on jazz and popular music, only like that from the 40s.
3) In the last 30 years, I'm reading only essays (IIWW and other historicals), and on fiction, only Stephen King's
4) About food, I can't smell anything since I can remember. So, you'll understand that I can't nearly appeciate the taste of any food.
5) Don't care a thing about sports, any kind of it. But I do hate football and all the fanatic animals that follow it.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I figure considering yourself sophisticated is pretty unsophisticated.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I watch Downton Abbey as well as other BBC Masterpiece Theatre shows, read the classic novels of the 19th century, dress formally a lot for not much reason. If that isn't sophisticated somehow, I would have to call it being really old-fashioned or mature.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> I consider myself to be pretty "sophisticated" regarding music and (to a lesser extent) film. I don't know much art or classic literature, and I could care less about fashion or food.


Could*n't* care less - that's your second offence that I've seen! 

And Hui, Downton Abbey is ITV by the way.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Downton Abbey is one of the best English TV series I ever saw. Just extraordinary. I'm following it on my PC. There's a site with pictures and series free and with subtitles on several languajes.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Martin, He was just kidding. I think?


If your are referring to _Couchie_'s post, I hope not. I am considering changing gurus. My only quibble with _Couchie_'s mantra is that the hemp clothing needs to be certified cannabis non-free.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Fancy food - not really. At least not until I live on my own and have to cook for myself.

Unusual music - range encompasses classial (baroque and romanticism, to be precise), jazz, yass, fusion, funk, tango, [prog] metal, rock and at times things that would be hard to categorize; I used to listen to various other things, not so much anymore. Check! I guess.

Unusual books (not best sellers) - check, I guess. Classics and contemporary alike (Wilde, Golden, Murakami, ...). Sure, I did read some 'classics' of our age (two books by Dan Brown, Harry Potter when I was a teenager). Everyone has to start somewhere, right?

Unusual movies - check! Just recently Okuribito (Departures) and Sztuczki (Tricks). I've seen fragments of Mała Moskwa (Little Moscow) on TV and I'm planning to watch it whenever I have the time to. I would recommend watching Hotaru no Haka. There are, of course, 'mainstream' Hollywood productions that are very good. The Last Samurai, for example.

Unusual behavior - check, I guess. I don't like to party or drink alcohol (at least not the way it is done among my peers). I like to study, or rather - I find pleasure in discovering and understanding things.

Unusual fashion (you don't folllow established trends) - check! Actually, you should have said "dress according to style, not fashion". Fashion is to style what pop is to music. Although it's important to note that I used to wear baggy pants when I was still doing skateboard (about 10 years ago). They come in handy nowadays - they still fit me and I can use them at home!

EDIT:

I wouldn't use the word "sophisticated", though. More like: "living consciously". Most people live as if they were robots, without reflection.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*A bit* seems to be the winner! Personaly, I think every classical music lover is sophisticated (more or less). We like music that, depending on the country 1 to 10% like. We are a minority (you like it or not). Like gay people are...LOL










Martin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Seriously do I need to answer this one


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Seriously do I need to answer this one


A sophisticated Australian? You're right, this would be a rhetorical question for you.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> A sophisticated Australian? You're right, this would be a rhetorical question for you.


Yeah, I'd get deported to New Zealand or somewhere if I said anything else


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I smoke tobacco from a pipe, i create classical music, and appear like i am a hobo.


----------

